# What is the story behind SigSegV?



## Billy Beer (Sep 14, 2021)

Who is/was he, what happened to him and why is his name a meme on this site?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Sep 14, 2021)

Never heard of them.


----------



## Ted Kaczynski (Sep 14, 2021)

Literally who?


----------



## Solid Snek (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi Sig.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 14, 2021)

He was an Asian FBI agent for the Peoples' republic of Wakanda.


----------



## JOHN SHRIMP DOE (Sep 14, 2021)

The man who organized the January 6th rebellion and successfully instituted the Q-Shadow Government that is currently saving our country.


----------



## Least Concern (Sep 14, 2021)

A shitposter who got banned when he went a little too far and posted a threat.

for more information, log into your bear computer


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 14, 2021)

I don't know why i expected genuine replies when I would have shit posted as well.

Live by the autism, die by the autism.


----------



## Sprate Header (Sep 14, 2021)

got banned for fedposting
got unbanned
got banned again for annoying null
now admins the splinter site

seems cool


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 14, 2021)

Sprate Header said:


> got banned for fedposting
> got unbanned
> got banned again for annoying null
> now admins the splinter site
> ...


There's a splinter site?


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 14, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> There's a splinter site?


Stop making me feel like an oldfag

Of course there's a splinter site, there's several

Kengle runs one, Russ tried making one, the CWCki hardliners made their own, lolcow farms exists and is still running, etc.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 14, 2021)

yeah


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 14, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> Stop making me feel like an oldfag
> 
> Of course there's a splinter site, there's several


...How? I thought this site was hated because you can say fag and nigger. What's there to splinter off to, or about?


----------



## Sprate Header (Sep 14, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> There's a splinter site?





DerKryptid said:


> Stop making me feel like an oldfag
> 
> Of course there's a splinter site, there's several
> 
> Kengle runs one, Russ tried making one, the CWCki hardliners made their own, lolcow farms exists and is still running, etc.





Hot Cup of Joe said:


> ...How? I thought this site was hated because you can say fag and nigger. What's there to splinter off to, or about?



Can't link directly, but https://archive.md/ew0Ee

It's just where the banned posters gravitate to


----------



## murdered meat bag (Sep 14, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> ...How? I thought this site was hated because you can say fag and nigger. What's there to splinter off to, or about?


its a web forum, of course theres splinter sitws. look at how many sometging awful splinter sites there were.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 14, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> ...How? I thought this site was hated because you can say fag and nigger. What's there to splinter off to, or about?


This site was made to throw shit at the encyclopedia dramatica and cause jersh was getting bored of only discussing chris. It makes sense for an imitator to have other imitators


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 14, 2021)

It makes sense now. I've never bothered with the lolcow stuff, I find it a bit pathetic tbh. Like high school bitchy slags moaning about other bitchy slags.

I'll stick to the thunderdome. 

Thanks for the info though. Genuinely helpful, everyone is a winner!


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 14, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> It makes sense now. I've never bothered with the lolcow stuff, I find it a bit pathetic tbh. Like high school bitchy slags moaning about other bitchy slags.
> 
> I'll stick to the thunderdome.
> 
> Thanks for the info though. Genuinely helpful, everyone is a winner!


Come down to off-topic sometime, we'd love to have you

Besides Q&A, of course


----------



## Maurice Caine (Sep 14, 2021)

In the very end he was too much for this website.


----------



## theshep (Sep 14, 2021)

DerKryptid said:


> Russ tried making one


Which Russ?


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 14, 2021)

Who is/was he, what happened to him and why is his name a meme on this site?


----------



## MrTroll (Sep 14, 2021)

He was an up-and-coming Soundcloud rapper and ex-KF moderator who got shot following a Twitter beef.


----------



## DerKryptid (Sep 14, 2021)

theshep said:


> Which Russ?


All of them


----------



## Pee Cola (Sep 14, 2021)

Hot Cup of Joe said:


> What's there to splinter off to, or about?


It's an organisation of lolcows.


----------



## Red Hood (Sep 14, 2021)

He's not Sam Hyde as far as I can ascertain.


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Sep 14, 2021)

Sigsev attempted to rape me behind an Arbys almost adjacent to the now famous Arbys that mundane matt raped a woman behind. Such a strange small rape filled world...


----------



## Medulseur (Sep 14, 2021)

No.


----------



## Thomas Highway (Sep 14, 2021)

Bait.


----------



## Meat Target (Sep 14, 2021)

After his falling out with Dear Leader, SigSegV killed Near, then fed the suicide narrative to Hector whats-his-nuts so that Twitter trannies would DDoS us in revenge.

And there's no body, because Sig cooked Near and ate him. 


Hot Cup of Joe said:


> There's a splinter site?


We're not allowed to talk about it.


----------



## Mal0 (Sep 14, 2021)

He's a problematic user on Kiwifarms, Joshua Connor Moon. It is one of his numerous aliases to evade bans from the admin, Matt Jarbo.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Sep 14, 2021)

You know you're a nigger when the Farms ban you.


----------



## Least Concern (Sep 15, 2021)

Oban Lazcano Kamz said:


> Sigsev attempted to rape me behind an Arbys almost adjacent to the now famous Arbys that mundane matt raped a woman behind. Such a strange small rape filled world...


Are all these rapes happening behind the same Arby's? The police really should pick up patrols in that area.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Sep 15, 2021)

He's the retard who runs this shitty youtube channel. His real name is Matt Jarbo.


----------



## Dell Conagher (Sep 15, 2021)

Hes got terrible taste in package managers and sucks dick behind starbucks whenever he can


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Sep 15, 2021)

Some redditor who got banned from Hard R for spamming "nigger" and then from Farms for posting a threat of mass shooting. Got PTSD from the glowies visiting him and now runs his knock-off Farms just to spite Null, but no one gives a shit, so he sits there with like 10 other banned KF users in chat all day. Sad!


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Sep 15, 2021)

Least Concern said:


> Are all these rapes happening behind the same Arby's? The police really should pick up patrols in that area.


The police would have to arrest themselves.


----------



## kūhaku (Sep 15, 2021)

Fedposter who spent way more time on this website than any human should spend. Dude was on and constantly active for hours at a time


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Sep 15, 2021)

He's one of Null's alter egos. The voice behind the guy is some pasty kid he found on Fiverr.


----------



## OpenBASED (Sep 15, 2021)

Segmentation fault - Wikipedia
					






					wikiless.org


----------



## Focken Kiwi (Sep 15, 2021)

SIGSEGV summed up in a gif image:


----------



## Blackstar (Sep 15, 2021)

bear computer


----------



## Billy Beer (Sep 14, 2021)

Who is/was he, what happened to him and why is his name a meme on this site?


----------



## Angry Canadian (Sep 15, 2021)

SIG posted a threat akin to the Christchurch shooting that got the feds involved
Got banned for it, came back, and got banned a second time for braaaaaaaaaaping too hard in A&H
Now he Braaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaps daily on dot org.

He's an alright guy, tbh and I lurked over on the splinter when the autism and super-serious posting in the ILJ section got too gay. Sometimes it's nice just to braaaap in peace.


----------



## Don Yagon (Sep 15, 2021)

I saw Sig at a grocery store in Cherokee, NC yesterday. I told him how cool it was to meet him in person, but I didn’t want to be a douche and bother him and ask him for photos or anything. He said, “Oh, like you’re doing now?” I was taken aback, and all I could say was “Huh?” but he kept cutting me off and going “huh? huh? huh?” and closing his hand shut in front of my face. I walked away and continued with my shopping, and I heard him chuckle as I walked off. When I came to pay for my stuff up front I saw him trying to walk out the doors with like fifteen Milky Ways in his hands without paying.

The girl at the counter was very nice about it and professional, and was like “Sir, you need to pay for those first.” At first he kept pretending to be tired and not hear her, but eventually turned back around and brought them to the counter.

When she took one of the bars and started scanning it multiple times, he stopped her and told her to scan them each individually “to prevent any electrical infetterence,” and then turned around and winked at me. I don’t even think that’s a word. After she scanned each bar and put them in a bag and started to say the price, he kept interrupting her by yawning really loudly.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Sep 15, 2021)

Oban Lazcano Kamz said:


> Sigsev attempted to rape me behind an Arbys almost adjacent to the now famous Arbys that mundane matt raped a woman behind. Such a strange small rape filled world...


He tried to give you his hot ham and cheese eh


----------

